# Do You Have A Personal Holy Grail??



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

a watch that perhaps you would love to own? or perhaps a watch that you could afford and possibly lay your hands on but keep putting off owning to tease yourself?

mine at the moment is a new omega speedmaster,dont want to peak to soon especially as im new to this and dont want to make an expensive mistake.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I wouldn't mind an Illinois Chieftain if I could find a mint one. Might not be able to afford it though.









Credit to the owner of the picture.


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Yup.. a Planet Ocean

I'm in a position to get one if I *really* wanted and was looking at both the orange and black bezeled models over the w/e, (in the larger 44mm size). The orange really appeals to me right now I have to say, but wonder if I'd get fed up with the colouring too quickly. In overall terms I keep thinking that for that sort of money I could get more than one very nice watch, like an Airman and a Sinn Chrono of some sort for example. I suppose I'm just a tight g*t at heart and think that its a heck of a lot of money for just one watch!







I think I'll keep thinking about it yet a while...

Rich.


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

I'd like a '60s Omega Seamaster chronograph with c.321 movement.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

potz said:


> Yepp - I certainly have ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By a strange coincidence Chris, this is my Holy Grail....

*Jaeger-LeCoultre Mark XI, caliber 488SBr *


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I thought that was leather for a minute











mach 0.0013137 said:


> *Jaeger-LeCoultre Mark XI, caliber 488SBr *


----------



## benz (Feb 3, 2005)

Mmmmm.......think for some bizarre reason, watches which were current when I was born seem to stick with me for some reason.

However, both Omega...

PloProf

Flightmaster - probably this in fact.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

There are soooo many









Probably a PloProf as well

I do like this one from the gallery


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Heres mine, hopefully I will go to Frankfurt to collect one later this year. I prefer the 656's simplicity but really want a black version and the 656 is only anodised whereas the 856 is tegiment, also the UTC display will make the watch much more useful as I travel all the time. Once I have one I intend it to be my daily wearer whilst on the road, hence the choice of UTC and durability.

Sinn 856 Schwartz










photo courtesy of Sinn


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

This has got to be close to the top of my list...

*Hamilton K-475*


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> This has got to be close to the top of my list...
> 
> *Hamilton K-475*


struth, thats the first time ive ever seen one and now I have I'd say its near the top of my list too. What a fantastic looking watch.

Foz


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I am quite impulsive with my watch purchases so don't really have a "grail" watch .... an IWC Aquatimer Split Minute Chronograph perhaps or any watch that Paul Mr Crowley hasn't owned


----------



## PeterN (Sep 1, 2005)

If I was stupidly, insanely rich, then it would be the Opus 5 - if I remember rightly, Â£100,000 or thereabouts, 100 made in platinum or rose-gold. Mmm... maybe it would have to be one of each...

http://www.opus5.ch/ (mods, please delete if this link breaks the forum rules, but I suspect none of us are actually likely to spend money there rather than with Roy!)


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

potz said:


> PeterN said:
> 
> 
> > If I was stupidly, insanely rich, then it would be the Opus 5 - if I remember rightly, Â£100,000 or thereabouts, 100 made in platinum or rose-gold. Mmm... maybe it would have to be one of each...
> ...


Its a stunning bit of engineering .... but ..... it's bloody ugly


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2006)

I don't think I have a Grail, per se. Of the mere two wristwatches I own either would qualify as a Grail for many others. Yet, after each one was purchased any chance of remaining a Grail vanished.

To be a Grail I think you need it to be made of unobtanium.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

If Im being sensible, I would really like a Rolex 5513


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

jasonm said:


> If Im being sensible, I would really like a Rolex 5513


That's a big IF Jase









I don't really have a grail watch, if you have the ultimate then it ends your quest doesn't it


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

True....


----------



## PeterN (Sep 1, 2005)

potz said:


> Have you been surfing the web to find the strangest, most expensive and most exclusive watch?


It was in the FT a while ago, they have a regular watches & jewelry supplement - I maintain an index of special reports for the library I work in, so I HAVE to read it - the job's hell, I tell you!

Its a stunning bit of engineering .... but ..... it's bloody ugly


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

PeterN said:


> potz said:
> 
> 
> > Have you been surfing the web to find the strangest, most expensive and most exclusive watch?
> ...


Every reaction I've had from people I've shown it to is "how the hell do you tell the time by it", and/or "it's bloody ugly"! Still, different strokes...









If I was slightly less insanely rich, I do have a yen for a Blancpain - the villarette series especially. How are they regarded? I've never seen them mentioned much in these forums.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Well, IMO a 'grail' watch should not only be your penultimate desireable watch but also exceedingly rare. For years, mine was the Omega SMP1000. Now I suppose it would be the ex-mil Blancpain FF I'm looking at/haggling over. It's a gorgeous watch, HTF, iconoclastic and a watershed in the history of divers - much like the original Panerai (which are unobtainium as far as I'm concerned). Actually, maybe the original Panny is my Grail


----------



## PeterN (Sep 1, 2005)

I think you have a good point Peter about seriously rich ... it wouldnt matter if you could tell the time .... your bodyguard would have a watch


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Been watching this thread develop as well as thinking what is my choice







I think mine keep's changing, not to sure if this is a good thing or bad but at the moment this is what i'm working toward as well as it's my birthday soon 










By the way any forum members got one of these as would love to see a wrist shot


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Will you get yours before jase Phil?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

pg tips said:


> Will you get yours before jase Phil?


That depends when his birthday is







as well as if he's been a good boy


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

PhilM said:


> as well as if he's been a good boy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

The race is on then....Good luck Phil
















Its not 'If Im a good boy' its if I get caught out


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2006)

potz said:


> OK. So do you want to sell your IWC Mk XI?


If I had one, sure, as they don't appeal to me. Unfortunately I only have a couple of a different marque.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Thats not fair as you know the next couple of watches im after are







So I will just have to have a wear of your's for 5 mins


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

( Nice avitar Laager  )


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Hmmm... Im like Jason in that I just tend to get excited about something and then buy it, rather than wait thinking about it for too long... the notable exception being the Panerai I just got and the Ploprof I want but cant find one I want, in the right price, in the right country etc... i could buy it today if the one I wanted was available so its not a money issue, just a supply issue.... does that make it a grail? Im not sure...


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

Which Panerai did you get Jon and what did you think of it?

Been eyeing up one of these:










Image from www.panerai.com

Cheers, Olly


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Olly, I got a PAM112H (ie this years base 44mm case model) details are here: http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/forums/index.php?showtopic=12683

what do i think.... I love it and wish id bought it ages ago... Its hardly been off my wrist since i picked it up.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Was MarineMaster now got that. Now really hankering after a Sinn 142st with integrated bracelet. Don't like the latest version with the shuttle logo though









However, the one thats always been on the back of my mind is the Rolex Explorer white dial.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Probably a Rolex GMT.......Explorer.......I don't know really, damn'it who started this? If I sold all my watches I could easily afford one of those I guess, but then of course......I like the choice...so.....it will remain on the wish list.

best regards David


----------



## nchall (May 9, 2004)

IWC Spitfire for me - I see one in a jewellers window every so often.

Very little chance of ever affording one. If I ever did I wonder whether I'd actually be a bit disappointed.

Can a "grail" watch ever live up our expectations ?

Regards,

Nick


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

nchall said:


> Can a "grail" watch ever live up our expectations ?
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Nick


Nick IMO grail watches are a bit like a beautiful woman .... great to chase and dream about ... then there is the excitement of achieving your dream .... the sensuality of putting it on your wrist for the first time .... then after a few months it is just another watch .... and your eye is roving around the watch sites looking for a new one ....


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Your so right John









I have had quite a few watches Ive chased and caught then some time later thought 'so what', at the end of the day they are all just watches









The ones I feel most about are the ones that have a personal meaning, gifts, wedding watch, heirlooms etc...

Its like 'themed' collections, there was your Glycines, Dereks 150M Seikos etc...

Once you get them all ( or it) then the appeal is gone and you have to move on


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

When I was at secondary school in the early - mid 80's one of our teachers had a Seiko Divers watch. I'd always lusted after one but never knew the model, let alone afford one. From memory, it looked similar to the SKX009 with the pepsi bezel and the large white tic-tac / blob style markers.

However, since then my holy grail has been a Rolex Submariner / Sea Dweller but I've heard recently that owning one is an expense in itself; a required(?) service every 3 years costs a fortune for which you could buy another quality watch with. Can anybody confirm this?

Now I have to agree with Rich, those Omega Planet Oceans look nice. The 710 always said she'd get me a Rollie for my 40th birthday so I've got 6 and a half years to change my mind!









In the meantime, my Ollech and Wajs M4 looks great, serves me well and I never get tired of looking at it or wearing it. Maybe I've found my watch after all?

Andrew.


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Very interesting thread guys,

I have to go along with the comment re achievieng your "grail" then what's left..........as has been said the whole point of "grail" is that it is something to be aspired to/for............the closer to your actual reach the more tempting!!

In my hunt I find that my eye is caught by many gorgeous watches that are simply too large, I don't like (can't wear) large loose watches on metal bracelets....

I have found that several of the larger watches that I have owned in the past have dug holes in the back of my hand - not a pleasant experience.

Grail - I'm still looking



Running_man said:


> When I was at secondary school in the early - mid 80's one of our teachers had a Seiko Divers watch. I'd always lusted after one but never knew the model, let alone afford one. From memory, it looked similar to the SKX009 with the pepsi bezel and the large white tic-tac / blob style markers.
> 
> However, since then my holy grail has been a Rolex Submariner / Sea Dweller but I've heard recently that owning one is an expense in itself; a required(?) service every 3 years costs a fortune for which you could buy another quality watch with. Can anybody confirm this?
> 
> ...


Andrew,

I have been lucky enough to own a Rolex GMT Master for the past 16/17 Yrs - it only gets serviced (at Â£200+ per time) when the timekeeping has very obviously drifted way out of the norm. At the last service in 2005 it was pointedly said by the jeweller(?) that he hadn't seen the watch for at least 5 Yrs. He wasn't over amused by my response that if it kept good time he wouldn't see it for at leat another 5 to 10 Yrs!!

Have to agree I really like the Orange Planet Ocean on the Leather or Kevlar straps............there's a bit of the "they're so ugly that they are beautiful" about them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2006)

Running_man said:


> ...since then my holy grail has been a Rolex Submariner / Sea Dweller but I've heard recently that owning one is an expense in itself; a required(?) service every 3 years costs a fortune for which you could buy another quality watch with. Can anybody confirm this?


Well, it's true a complete service at Rolex can cost as much as another quality watch. However, every 3 years is not correct. Even Rolex suggest every 5 years. They recommend having the seals checked/replaced every 18 months if the watch is used for its intended purpose - diving. However, if you're using for any pro diving work the cost of a Rolex service or seal checkup is chicken feed.


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

Been my 'Holy Grail' for some years now...


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

a Zenith El Primero was my Holy Grail too but I have too many chronos..... then I saw these:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

jasonm said:


> The ones I feel most about are the ones that have a personal meaning, gifts, wedding watch, heirlooms etc...
> 
> Its like 'themed' collections, there was your Glycines, Dereks 150M Seikos etc...
> 
> Once you get them all ( or it) then the appeal is gone and you have to move on


totally agree with both these statments, I have very few watches I just cant/wont sell and mostly cos theyre sentimental and have a sory attached... The ones ive chased to fill a hole in the collection just sit idle and then get sold, some ive bought brand new and never worn..











Bareges said:


> I have found that several of the larger watches that I have owned in the past have dug holes in the back of my hand - not a pleasant experience.
> 
> I have been lucky enough to own a Rolex GMT Master for the past 16/17 Yrs - it only gets serviced (at Â£200+ per time) when the timekeeping has very obviously drifted way out of the norm. At the last service in 2005 it was pointedly said by the jeweller(?) that he hadn't seen the watch for at least 5 Yrs. He wasn't over amused by my response that if it kept good time he wouldn't see it for at leat another 5 to 10 Yrs!!
> 
> Have to agree I really like the Orange Planet Ocean on the Leather or Kevlar straps............there's a bit of the "they're so ugly that they are beautiful" about them.


I always wear larger watches now and hey suit my wrist even though its not a large size... never had a digger-inner yet... which model di that to you Charles?

I have a GMT2 as well (I guess that was a grail when I knew nothing about watches and I still love it to death and will never sell it). My mate has one and services it at the same intervals as you. he wears it all the time... showering, bed, DIY, working on the car and diving with no issues with the seals etc...

Hmmm, I really wanted a PO... yes really wanted one. especially the orange, but when I went and tried one on at the jewlers along with a few others things it just didnt feel up to the price - i was gutted...


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Great thread. For me the "holy grail" would be the Oris Flight Timer. I'm waiting, and waiting...


















Knut


----------



## praetorian (Sep 13, 2005)

My next must have is a Sea Dweller.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2006)

praetorian said:


> My next must have is a Sea Dweller.


You mean one of these ol' pieces o' junk?


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Laager said:


> praetorian said:
> 
> 
> > My next must have is a Sea Dweller.
> ...


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Hi Jon,



> I always wear larger watches now and hey suit my wrist even though its not a large size... never had a digger-inner yet... which model di that to you Charles?


Omega Speedmaster Professional - the crown wore quite a nice groove in the back of my hand took a while to disappear...............



> I have a GMT2 as well (I guess that was a grail when I knew nothing about watches and I still love it to death and will never sell it). My mate has one and services it at the same intervals as you. he wears it all the time... showering, bed, DIY, working on the car and diving with no issues with the seals etc...


Sounds a bit like the way my GMT Master came to me - saw one whilst trekking in the Skardu area of Northern Pakistan and thought birthday coming I wonder if.........long story short I've had one for sometime and it's a lover hate relationship but like you I would never sell and I have and will continue to treat it like your 'mate' and hope that it remains as reliable. It's a bit of an old friend now!!

Can't stop keeping an eye out for other things altho' like everyone here and as my wife says (though sympathetic, well sort of!!) the one thing I don't need is another watch!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Bareges said:


> as my wife says (though sympathetic, well sort of!!) the one thing I don't need is another watch!!


Just like she doesn`t *need* another `........` ( fill in space as appropriate)


----------

